
This Startup Is Connecting Entrepreneurs with Tech and Design Teams – For Free - Bomba82
http://DigitalKnights.co
======
Bomba82
It somewhat of a promotion, but I think you guys should know about Kilian and
Prag, those guys are busting their ass for 12+ hours a day here in Berlin and
are providing a unique service I never saw before.

------
adiakawi
Used DK recently, connected me with a great team for my android app. Top Guys.

------
niklasadd
Great service, used them for advice on tech teams and to brainstorm ideas

------
Lushane
Hardworking people and an amazing service!

